# Natty hormones back in town



## mel149 (Mar 20, 2016)

After 3 ****ing years of unbalanced hormones they are finally back. I finally at the stage where everything is coming back together again. My life,  my mind and Me. So happy again. I had to open this thread to celebrate it. I've been a wreck for a long time but I'm finally getting their again. Yessss. Good day.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 20, 2016)

Glad you've got things stabilized .


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 20, 2016)

Its red panties night for some lucky guy..


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 20, 2016)

Good to hear you are getting unfukked.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 20, 2016)

That's good to hear. Congrats. Happiness is a fantastic thing.


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 20, 2016)

Congrats bro


----------



## Seeker (Mar 20, 2016)

Let's open up some bubbly and celebrate


----------



## mel149 (Mar 20, 2016)

Laughed really hard at these comments. U guys rock!


----------



## mickems (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm jelly. I want my natties back too!


----------



## tony72722 (Apr 24, 2016)

Oh wow seeing this thread makes me hesitant to go on TRT lol. Congratulations though.


----------

